# Screven County - Hunting club memberships available



## Bluesprings (Jun 1, 2015)

Screven County - Hunting club looking for members. 4,600 acres  - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 11 years. Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting. (27 members max, only 4 spots available)
$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------



## jpmc (Jun 2, 2015)

*questions*

Location in Screven county.

Club stands?
Guest rules?
total deer allowed?


----------



## keith stroud (Aug 7, 2015)

Do you still have any opens I n the club. If you could call me @ 706-339-9677. Thanks


----------

